# 24mm Tube Mech



## Cespian (8/7/16)

Hello from the other side

As the title suggest, do you guys/gals have any recommendations of which 24mm tube mech to invest in. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Wesley001 (8/7/16)

Howzit don't have any suggestion but I'm selling my Fuhatten I'm sure it's 24+


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (8/7/16)

The limitless mech is amazing. Expensive, but maybe you'll be lucky enough to get a good deal somewhere 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (8/7/16)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> The limitless mech is amazing. Expensive, but maybe you'll be lucky enough to get a good deal somewhere
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This is the exact one Ive been considering after reading some reddit posts... will scout around for one and will check out that Fuhatten as @Wesley001 advised.

Thanks


----------



## Nova69 (9/7/16)

You talking about this
http://www.lungcandy.co.za/get-some...ies/mods/authentic-limitless-mechanical-mods/
Sorry see they out of stock

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wesley001 (9/7/16)

Fuhatten still available 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (9/7/16)

Cespian said:


> Hello from the other side
> 
> As the title suggest, do you guys/gals have any recommendations of which 24mm tube mech to invest in.
> 
> Thanks in advance



What do you want to put on it @Cespian ?


----------



## Cespian (9/7/16)

Nova69 said:


> You talking about this
> http://www.lungcandy.co.za/get-some...ies/mods/authentic-limitless-mechanical-mods/
> Sorry see they out of stock



Yeah, I also couldn't justify spending so much for a mech... the brass one does look epic. I wonder if they accept an arm and 3 toes as a trade.



Silver said:


> What do you want to put on it @Cespian ?



Avo or Moonshot. I have an Avo22 but the inability to go dual coil limits my builds as I use an SMPL 95% of the time (resistance too high with single coils unless I build with 22 or 24g N80).

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/7/16)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/mech-mods/products/limitless-styled-mod

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

